# What's another way to say "diarrhea"?



## suffering (Sep 16, 2005)

How do people explain that they have diarrhea, without using the word?Is this what people mean when they say they have the "stomach flu" or a "stomach virus" or just that their "stomach doesn't feel good"?


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, my manager at work is very understanding and so are my friends and family and what with me not thinking before I speak, I usually just say, 'I've got the ****s'. They all know I have IBS so if I say those four words they know what I'm going throughCrude but effective.If it's someone I'm not comfortable being myself around, then I just say I have stomach problems. That usually makes them understand


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

How about the Hershey squirts?


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

My other personal fave is time to go make some gravy!!! I tend to make a joke about it, espacially to strangers


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Oh! that's what you mean then when you refer to gravy







I was reading a book last week and diarrhoea was called "having the skitters"


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

When I worked in a hair salon the ladies there all called it the brown stinger!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Peardrops, or having the skidders, as in skid marks.LMAO... I better stop now


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

squirty turdies, or hershey squirts -(already said),runny butt,


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Oh Geez, this could get fun! I like squirty turdies, I mean, I like how it sounds, not the taste or anything like that.LOL


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

A personal fave of mine is 'green apple splatters'


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

The runs, the trots, the squirts, the squats, umm if you've been drinking there's the good old AGB (after grog bog) ummm pooping your brains out! SO many and right now I can't think of any of them! Gosh, what a sweet girl I am







Mostly I just tell people I have a tummy problem. Most people don't want to know any more than that!


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

When I was little, I called it "funny poop". Needless to say, I don't say that anymore


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

yucky poo's., taking a dump. When someone in the family has to go, we say they are puilling a Mom. There are man I got to go, oh your pulling a Mom. Or of they are sitting for a while they are pulling a Mom. NIce to know when my family takes a dump they think of me







kat


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I used to watch The Young Ones all the time in college and picked up the phrase "Runny Bottom" from that show... lol!"Vivian, you only threw the lavatry out the window because you know I have a runny bottom!"British humor.. it rules.But, when I describe it, it's usually joking with my friends like:"Oh man, I don't know what I ate... I was paiting the walls all night...."Now, that's not really lying either, as some foods really seem to trigger the D!What's even better is when one or two buddies says "I hate that! I did that last week!" and I wonder.. "do they have IBS too?"


----------

